# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  قضية رقم 83 لسنة 23 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المحكمة الدستورية العليا المصرية

قضية رقم 83 لسنة 23 قضائية المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"
مبادئ الحكم: دعوى دستورية - حجية ضمنية - دعوى دستورية - نطاقها - قوانين مكلمة للدستور - شروطها - قوانين مكملة للدستور - معياره

نص الحكم

باسم الشعب
المحكمة الدستورية العليا
بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد 7 مايو سنة 2006 م، الموافق 9 ربيع الآخر سنة 1427 هـ
برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ممدوح مرعي
رئيس المحكمة
والسادة المستشارين/ حمدي محمد علي وماهر البحيري وإلهام نجيب نوار والسيد عبد المنعم حشيش ومحمد خيرى طه والدكتور عادل عمر شريف
أعضاء
وحضور السيد المستشار/ نجيب جمال الدين علما
رئيس هيئة المفوضين
وحضور السيد/ ناصر إمام محمد حسن
أمين السر
اصدرت الحكم الآتي
في القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 83 لسنة 23 قضائية "دستورية"، بعد أن أحالت محكمة الاسكندرية الابتدائية الدائرة 34 جنح مستأنفة بموجب حكمها الصادر بجلسة 14/4/2001 ملف الدعوى رقم 21524 لسنة 2001 جنح مستأنف شرق.
المقامة من
النيابة العامة
ضد
1- السيد/ ...
2- السيد/ رئيس مجلس الوزراء

الإجراءات
بتاريخ العشرين من مايو سنة 2001، ورد إلى قلم كتاب المحكمة ملف الدعوى رقم 21524 لسنة 2001 جنح مستأنف شرق من محكمة الإسكندرية (الدائرة 34) - جنح مستأنف بعد أن قضت المحكمة بجلسة 14/4/2001 بوقف الدعوى وإحالة الأوراق إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل في دستورية نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 375 مكرر من قانون العقوبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 58 لسنة 1937 والمضافة بالقانون رقم 6 لسنة 1998 وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت في ختامها الحكم أصليا بعدم قبول الدعوى واحتياطيا برفضها.

وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريرا برأيها، ونظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.
المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.

حيث إن الوقائع - على ما يبين من حكم الإحالة وسائر الأوراق - تتحصل في أن النيابة العامة كانت قد اتهمت ... وآخرين أنهم في يوم 3/4/1998 بدائرة قسم المنتزه:

أولا: قاموا بأعمال من شأنها ترويع المجني عليهم واستعراض القوة (مستخدمين في ذلك الأسلحة البيضاء).

ثانيا: أتلفوا عمدا المنقولات المبينة وصفا وقيمة بالأوراق بأن جعلوها غير صالحة للاستعمال، وطلبت عقابهم بالمادتين 375 مكررا/1، 361/1، 2 من قانون العقوبات. وقيدت الواقعة جنحة برقم 15975 لسنة 1998 جنح المنتزه وقضي فيها حضوريا على المتهم المذكور بالحبس سنتين مع الشغل وكفالة ألف جنيه لوقف التنفيذ وإذ لم يرتض المتهم هذا الحكم، فقد قام باستئنافه في 13/9/1999 وتحدد لنظر الاستئناف جلسة 27/11/1999 إلا أنه لم يحضر ولم يسدد الكفالة فقضت المحكمة بسقوط الاستئناف، فعارض المتهم في هذا الحكم، وبالجلسة المحددة لنظر المعارضة عدلت المحكمة الاتهام بإضافة الفقرة الثانية من المادة 375 مكررا لمواد الاتهام باعتبارها الواجبة التطبيق على النزاع بعد أن نبهت المتهم إلى ذلك.
وقضت ببطلان الحكم المستأنف وبوقف الدعوى وإحالتها للمحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل في مدى دستورية نص المادة 375 مكررا/2 من قانون العقوبات، لما ارتأته من مخالفة هذا النص لأحكام المواد 41، 67، 165، 166 من الدستور.
وحيث إن هيئة قضايا الدولة، قد دفعت بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء المصلحة تأسيسا على أن الحكم الذي صدر ضد المتهم قد أوقف تنفيذه، كما أن المتهم هو الذي استأنف هذا الحكم فقط فلا تملك محكمة الاستئناف تعديل القيد والوصف إلى الأشد بإضافة الفقرة الثانية من المادة 375 مكرر عقوبات المطعون بعدم دستوريتها تأسيسا على أنه لا يضار الطاعن بطعنه.

وحيث إن هذا الدفع مردود، ذلك إن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة - وهي شرط قبول الدعوى الدستورية - مناطها أن يكون ثمة ارتباط بينها وبين المصلحة في الدعوى الموضوعية، وذلك بأن يكون الفصل في المسألة الدستورية مؤثرا في الطلبات المرتبطة بها والمطروحة على محكمة الموضوع. لما كان ذلك وكان إعمال قاعدة ألا يضار الطاعن بطعنه لا يحول بين المحكمة الاستئنافية وبين إسباغ الوصف القانوني الصحيح على الواقعة ولو كان أشد من الوصف الذي أسبغه عليها الحكم المستأنف ما دام الأمر لا يتجاوز هذا الحد.

وحيث إنه عن القول بأن حكم أول درجة كان قد قضى بحبس المتهم سالف الذكر سنتين مع الشغل وكفالة ألف جنيه لوقف التنفيذ بما يعني إعمال القاضي بالفعل لأحكام المادتين 55، 56 عقوبات وهما مبنى الطعن بعدم الدستورية، فهو قول في غير محله ذلك لأن إيقاف التنفيذ المقضي به في حكم أول درجة هو إيقاف التنفيذ المنصوص عليه بالمادتين 463، 464 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والتي تختلف عن وقف التنفيذ المنصوص عليه في المادتين 55، 56 من قانون العقوبات ذلك أن الأحكام الجنائية الصادرة من محكمة أول درجة لا تكون واجبة التنفيذ إلا بعد صيرورتها نهائية عملا بالمادة 460 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ويجوز للمحكمة أن تعلق تنفيذ الحكم الصادر منها بالحبس على شرط سداد كفالة مالية تقدرها ويلزم المتهم بسدادها، وبوقف التنفيذ في هذه الحالة مؤقتا أثناء الميعاد المقرر للاستئناف وأثناء نظر الاستئناف الذي يرفع في المدة المذكورة وهذا هو وقف التنفيذ المؤقت الذي قضى به حكم أول درجة سالف البيان. والذي يختلف عن وقف التنفيذ المنصوص عليه بالمادتين 55، 56 من قانون العقوبات والذي يكون محله الأحكام النهائية. فيما قضى به من عقوبات أصلية أو تبعية وذلك وفقا للشروط والأوضاع المقررة بنص هاتين المادتين وأولهما اشتراط أن لا تزيد مدة العقوبة المقضي بإيقاف تنفيذها عن سنة، ويصدر الأمر بإيقاف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الحكم نهائيا.

وحيث إنه بالبناء على ما تقدم وكانت محكمة الجنح المستأنف قد أصدرت حكمها ببطلان الحكم المستأنف والتصدي لموضوع الدعوى من جديد بعد تعديل الاتهام بإضافة الفقرة الثانية من المادة 375 مكرر من قانون العقوبات. إلى مادة الاتهام ونبه المتهم لذلك باعتبار أنها المادة الواجبة التطبيق على واقعة النزاع، وهو النص الذي انصب عليه حكم الإحالة الصادر من محكمة الموضوع، والذي تتوافر المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة في الطعن عليه لما للقضاء في المسألة المتعلقة بمدى دستوريته من أثر وانعكاس على الدعوى الموضوعية. وقضاء محكمة الموضوع فيها، كما يمتد نطاق الدعوى الراهنة والمصلحة فيها ليشمل نص الفقرة الأولى من المادة 375 مكرر لارتباطها بنص الفقرة الثانية الطعينة ارتباطا لا يقبل الفصل أو التجزئة، بحكم الإحالة الواردة في نص هذه الفقرة على الفقرة الأولى سالفة الذكر في بيان الفعل أو التهديد محل التأثيم المقرر بها.

وحيث إنه من المقرر - وعلى ما اطرد عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن التحقق من استيفاء النصوص القانونية لأوضاعها الشكلية يعتبر أمرا سابقا بالضرورة على الخوض في عيوبها الموضوعية ذلك أن الأوضاع الشكلية للنصوص القانونية هي من مقوماتها، لا تقوم إلا بها ولا يكتمل بنيانها أصلا في غيابها، وبالتالي تفقد بتخلفها وجودها كقاعدة قانونية تتوافر لها خاصية الإلزام، ولا كذلك عيوبها الموضوعية، إذ يفترض بحثها - ومناطها مخالفة النصوص القانونية المطعون عليها لقاعدة في الدستور من زاوية محتواها أو مضمونها - أن تكون هذه النصوص مستوفية لأوضاعها الشكلية، ذلك أن المطاعن الشكلية - وبالنظر إلى طبيعتها - لا يتصور أن يكون تحريها وقوفا على حقيقتها، تاليا للنظر في المطاعن الموضوعية، ولكنها تتقدمها ويتعين على المحكمة الدستورية العليا أن تتقصاها - من تلقاء نفسها - بلوغا لغاية الأمر فيها، ولو كان نطاق الطعن المعروض عليها منحصرا في المطاعن الموضوعية دون سواها، منصرفا إليها وحدها، ولا يحدد قضاء هذه المحكمة برفض المطاعن الشكلية دون إثارة مناع موضوعية يدعى قيامها بهذه النصوص ذاتها، ذلك خلافا للطعون الموضوعية، ومن ثم يكون الفصل في التعارض المدعى به بين نص قانونيا ومضمون قاعدة في الدستور، بمثابة قضاء ضمني باستيفاء النص المطعون فيه للأوضاع الشكلية التي يتطلبها الدستور فيه ومانعا من العودة لبحثها.

وحيث إن المادة 195 من الدستور تنص على أن: "يؤخذ رأي مجلس الشورى فيما يلي: 1- ... 2- مشروعات القوانين المكملة للدستور. 3- ... 4- ... 5- ... 6- ... ويبلغ المجلس رأيه في هذه الأمور إلى رئيس الجمهورية ومجلس الشعب" ومؤدى ذلك - وعلى ما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن عرض مشروعات هذه القوانين على مجلس الشورى ليقول كلمته فيها لا يكون إلا وجوبيا، فلا فكاك منه ولا محيص عنه، ولا يسوغ التفريط فيه أو إغفاله، وإلا تقوض بنيان القانون برمته من أساسه، فإذا تحققت المحكمة من تخلف هذا الإجراء، تعين إسقاط القانون المشوب بذلك العوار الشكلي بكامل النصوص التي تضمنها، ولبات لغوا - بعدئذ - التعرض لبحث اتفاق بعضها مع الأحكام الموضوعية للدستور أو منافاتها لها.

وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر على أن ثمة شرطين يتعين اجتماعهما معا لاعتبار مشروع قانون معين مكملا للدستور:

أولهما: أن يكون الدستور ابتداء قد نص صراحة في مسألة بعينها على أن يكون تنظيمها بقانون أو وفقا لقانون أو في الحدود التي بينها القانون أو طبقا للأوضاع التي يقررها، فإن هو فعل، دَل ذلك على أن هذا التنظيم بلغ في تقديره درجة من الأهمية والثقل لا يجوز معها أن يعهد به إلى أداة أدنى.

ثانيهما: أن يكون هذا التنظيم متصلا بقاعدة كلية مما جرت الوثائق الدستورية على احتوائها وإدراجها تحت نصوصها، وتلك هي القواعد الدستورية بتطبيقها التي لا تخلو منها في الأعم أي وثيقة دستورية، والتي يتعين كي يكون التنظيم التشريعي مكملا لها أن يكون محددا لمضمونها مفصلا لحكمها مبينا لحدودها، بما مؤداه أن الشرط الأول وإن كان لازما كأمر مبدئي يتعين التحقق من توافره قبل الفصل في أي نزاع حول ما إذا كان مشروع القانون المعروض يعد أو لا يعد مكملا للدستور، إلا أنه ليس الشرط الوحيد، بل يتعين لاعتبار المشروع كذلك أن يقوم الشرطان معا متضافرين استبعادا لكل مشروع قانون لا تربطه أية صلة بالقواعد الدستورية الأصلية، بل يكون غريبا عنها مقحما عليها. واجتماع هذين الشرطين مؤداه أن معيار تحديد القوانين المكملة للدستور، والتي يتعين أن يؤخذ فيها رأي مجلس الشورى قبل تقديمها إلى السلطة التشريعية لا يجوز أن يكون شكليا صرفا، ولا موضوعيا بحتا، بل قوامه مزاوجة بين ملامح شكلية، وما ينبغي أن يتصل بها من العناصر الموضوعية، وعلى النحو المتقدم بيانه.

وحيث إنه متى كان ما تقدم وكان القانون المطعون فيه قد انصرف حكمه إلى إنشاء الجريمة المشار إليها - وحدد أركانها والعقوبة المقرر جزاء إثباتها لتوقعها المحكمة التي اختصها بنظرها على مقترفها - ومن ثم فإن النص الطعين يكون متعلقا بالعديد من الحقوق والحريات المنصوص عليها في الدستور أخصها الحرية الشخصية ومبدأ شرعية الجرائم والعقوبات فضلا عن تنظيم القانون الطعين لضوابط توقيع العقوبات الأصلية فيها والنصية وسلطة المحكمة في هذا الشأن وهو الأمر وثيق الصلة بولاية القضاء والحق في التقاضي، والتي تدخل جميعها ضمن المسائل التي تتصف بالطبيعة الدستورية الخالصة والتي حرصت الدساتير المصرية المتعاقبة على تفويض القانون في تنظيمها وهو ما تناوله الدستور الحالي الصادر سنة 1971 في المواد 66، 67، 68، 165، 167 ومن ثم فإنه يكون قد توافر في القانون الطعين العنصران اللازمان لاعتباره من القوانين المكملة للدستور وإذا كان البين من كتاب أمين عام مجلس الشورى رقم 73 بتاريخ 18/5/2005 المرفق بالأوراق أن هذا القانون - بوصفه كذلك - لم يعرض مشروعه على مجلس الشورى لأخذ رأيه فيه، فإنه يكون مشوبا بمخالفة نص المادة 195 من الدستور.

وحيث إنه لما كان ما تقدم وكان العيب الدستوري المشار إليه قد شمل القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1998 الذي صدر بإضافة الباب السادس عشر إلى قانون العقوبات بعنوان (الترويع والتخويف) (البطلجة) وتضمن هذا الباب المادتين 375 مكرر، 375 مكرر(1) ونشر هذا القانون بالجريدة الرسمية بالعدد (8) تابع في 19/2/1998 وبدأ العمل به في 20/8/1998 فإن القضاء بعدم دستوريته برمته يكون متعينا، وذلك دون حاجة إلى الخوض فيما قد يتصل ببعض نصوصه من عوار دستوري موضوعي.

فلهذه الأسباب
حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1998 بإضافة باب جديد إلى أبواب الكتاب الثالث من قانون العقوبات.

----------

